# MP3 Player



## blubbadieblubb (27. September 2003)

Servus,
habe mir vor ein paar tagen einen mp3 player gekauft. (usb-stick)
ging auch alles super, bis heute morgen... gestern abend konnte ich noch
ganz normal per drag and drop meine mp3s auswechseln etc.
nur jetzt sagt er mir:

dateiname kann nicht geloescht werden, der datentraeger ist schreibgeschuetzt.
heben sie den schreibschutz auf oder verwenden sie einen anderen datentraeger

das selbe sagt er mir auch an wenn ich lieder umbenennen will etc.  

waer super wenn mir da mal wer rasch helfen koennte! wie bekomm ich den schreibschutz da raus, bzw. warum ist des mit mal so?

danke fuer jede antwort,
viele gruesse


----------



## dfd1 (28. September 2003)

Weiss nicht wieso der Schreibschutz aufeinmal so ist. Tippe auf Software-Fehler auf dem MP3-Player. Melde dich mal bei der Verkaufsstelle...


----------



## mille (28. September 2003)

1337e Schreibweise ist hier verboten, Bitte schreibe im Rahmen der Nettiquette richtig! 
Aber zum Thema würd ich auch meinen, das das ien Garantiefall ist bzw die in der Verkaufsstelle dir sagen können woran der Fehler liegt


----------

